# Bloodfin tetras lost their color overnight?????



## cherryblu (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a recently set up 55 gallon tank. Total there are 5 bloddfin tetras and 3 cherry barbs (I haven't introduced my 4 cherry barbs from my other tank yet). I put the bloodfins in the tank about 6-7 days ago, 3 days ago I put the cherry barbs. The bloodfins have been their silver with bright red fins until this morning. All of the water parameters are the same as 5 days ago. Temp. is set around 80-82. The one male cherry barb has been chasing them around, but so much too lose all of their color?
Thanks


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

cherryblu said:


> I have a recently set up 55 gallon tank. Total there are 5 bloddfin tetras and 3 cherry barbs (I haven't introduced my 4 cherry barbs from my other tank yet). I put the bloodfins in the tank about 6-7 days ago, 3 days ago I put the cherry barbs. The bloodfins have been their silver with bright red fins until this morning. All of the water parameters are the same as 5 days ago. Temp. is set around 80-82. The one male cherry barb has been chasing them around, but so much too lose all of their color?
> Thanks


Temp is too warm for these fish .
Would slowly, over the course of a day or two, try to reduce temp to 75 degree's or 76 degrees F.
Would also check water to see that ammonia and nitrites read zero and perform water changes as Needed if these level's are other than zero.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds like they might be stressed out too from the Cherry barb bullying them.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with 1077 and Romad. I think the high temp is probably the main issue, so when that is under control see how the behaviours between the two species works out.


----------



## 10galfreshwater (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep, would first lower the temp. My cherry barbs do good at around 75 or 76 so they should be happy there. As for the male cherry barb, i''m having the same trouble with a male in my tank bullying everyone else. May want to take him out for a while and see if that helps. Good luck!


----------

